# Took the springfield out today.



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought a 1911 loaded last week, and I've been dying to shoot it. I finally got the chance this morning. This was my first time at an indoor range also. I have to admit I enjoyed it very much. I put about 100 rounds through it. I'm not a very good or experienced shooter, but I was mostly happy with my performance today. One thing I noticed was most of my shots were slightly to the left of where I was aiming. What am I doing wrong? Oh, I'm left handed, by the way. Also, I'm curious of how to hold a 1911. I was having a hard time with where to put my weak (right) hand. I'd appreciate any tips! Thanks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Search youtube for a clip by Todd Jarrett... All you need to know. Forget the speed stuff, just learn the rest!

Jeff Ward


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I was not sure how to grip or stance either...I watched Todd Jarrett and it made a drastic improvement in my overall shooting...

Willy


----------

